# Chaos God Models



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know about you guys. But I think that Chaos should be able to enjoy something like the Tyranid Bio-Titan. 12-18" tall versions of the Gods depicted in the Old Codex's Books of Chaos. Just thinking about seeing The blood god, Khorne himself, staring at me from the other end of the table sends shivers down my spine. It's like the ultimate Chaos Model. Like a Revenant Titan for the Eldar, Or the Tyranid Bio Titan, or the Necron pylon. Chaos should be able to share in the Glory of huge ass $500 made-to-order models of death.

Just my $0.02

Troy


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree, that would be amazing. Probably wont happen, but still would be cool.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Be happy with your warhounds! The Biotitans and Pylons are alternatives to what the Imperium, Eldar and Filthy Traitors get in the form of their titans.
Although, yes the models would sweet...I want an 18" Grandfather Nurgle pouring sludge onto the battlefield (special rule of course....but I'd make my own sludge  )
Either way it ain't happening.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think that would be the coolest idea that FW would ever come up with. ^_^ They could do a lot of really cool stuff with a Chaos god at 18".


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

na the models should be 1000 inches high (lets get real people) and should cost *puts little finger up to mouth* 100 billion Dollars Muhahahahahahhaha.

their rules should be as soon as you put them on the table you automatically win.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hahaha, they're so big they just crush everything. ^_^ auto-victory!!!


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

well they may not be the the chaos gods themselves but you are able to get forge
world versions of he greater deamons. these include bloodthirster, great unclean one and keeper of secrets they are much bigger than their metal counterparts and look amazing when put on the battlefield.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

having a chaos god will be cool but i think it will most likely be taller then a 2 warlords put together...maybe bigger :shok:


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

They do have huge daemon models that are like 18" high go to forge world and check em out. They are greater daemons:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/DAEMONS_AND_BEASTS.html


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I think that a huge green Gork (or possibly Mork) stomping around would be awesome!


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

It would be cool for a model. BUT i don't thik it would be good in a game it would be waaaaay too powerful. Then again there is apocalypse... 2 ork armys v each other, one with mork one with gork. Who would win?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hahahaha, that would be an awesome battle!


----------



## loser for sale (Jun 12, 2008)

It depends. As far as I'm aware, one is killy and one is tricksy, but they can't agree which. It would probably end up as Orcs vs Goblins.

Getting back to the Chaos Gods, I agree it would look brilliant, but I hate to think what their rules would be.

e.g.,
*Khorne:* 4D6 attacks, S10, ignore all saves, inflict 2D6 wounds.
*Slaanesh:* Cannot be attacked in any way.
*Nurgle:* At the beginning of each Nurgle magic phase, all other models on the battlefield that do not have the Mark of Nurgle take a S5 hit ignoring all saves.
*Tzeenth:* Generates 20 Power Dice and knows every spell from every lore.

Then again, they'd cost many 1000s of points, so you could win by massacring their followers and sending in massive Unbreakable units to hold them up.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Holy crap! Nurgle is almost an instant win!


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

I personally think that the gods are far too awesome and powerful to be made and it would sort of spoil it to be honest. I liked the fact that they haven't made a model for them yet.. i mean come on they're chaos gods... nothing can win if they actually stepped into the mortal realm.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I love how Tzeentch got totally left out of the FW greater daemons


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

did it really? Thats hilarious.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

there to powerfull.
so powerfull that they have never actually entered the physical world......
and gork and mork ar eon the table top...gargants are made to look like them.


----------



## loser for sale (Jun 12, 2008)

You could balance it out slightly by having Gods on both sides. But I still don't think it would work.

In any case, Tzeentch would be impossible to make. Since he constantly changes, you'd have to do that with the model. Either that or you take a supersized Lord of Change.


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

special rules. by playing one of the chaos gods you automatically win the battle, however the other chaos angered at your neglect attack united against te god you play and you lose aswell. ultimately nobody wins

the end result, if the chaos gods got rules, its the end of all creation


----------



## Sethepher (Nov 14, 2008)

There was a Khorne model at uk GD 2009 in green stuff. It was in one of the company display cabinets and was rather small, of him on his skull throne. The model was based off the old skool first chaos book/set. I have a pic if noone else does...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Short of Daemon Vs Daemon battles, you couldn`t even use the Chaos Gods, as simply put, there is not a Warp rift large enough for them to enter from ( although this _does_ raise the question of, why didn`t the Chaos Gods enter the earth after the polar gates collapsed?


----------



## Sigmatus (Nov 22, 2009)

As awesome as the concept is, it is essentially an "I Win" button. It would have to be. I don't think I've ever even heard of a Chaos God materializing in real space to personally fight. Maybe as a rules supplement for battles taking place in the Realm of Chaos, fought with daemon armies and the Gods themselves as HQ centerpieces.

But with regular 40k/fantasy, I don't think so. Even titans, even Emperor Class Titans are referred to as God-engines, but are not individually comparable to the might of Chaos God.


----------

